# Neue NVidia Treiber

## cocaxx

Hi!

Ich hab mir die neuen NVidia Treiber kompiliert, die funzen super und mit dem Wolk Kernel macht Gentoo noch mehr spaß   :Very Happy: 

Allerdings gibts ein Problem: NAch einem Neustart fährt X nicht mehr hoch da das nvidia Modul nicht geladen wurde. Ich muss es immer "von Hand" nachladen. Wie kann ich das abstellen? Ich dachte an die /etc/modules, aber früher gings doch auch ohne (wegen dvfs...?)

----------

## Larde

Das nvidia Modul heißt nicht mehr "NVdriver", sondern "nvidia". Ersetze also NVdriver durch nvidia in /etc/modules.d/nvidia und /etc/modules.d/aliases, das sollte schon reichen.

edit: yep, habe gerade den 1.0.4191 installiert, und es hat geklappt.  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Larde.

----------

## cocaxx

Hi!

Danke schön!

----------

## ajordan

hmm, ich hatte den Treiber auch erfolgreich installiert, musste allerdings feststellen, das sich KDE-programme immer wieder kurz nach ihrem Start aufhaengten und die komplette grafische Oberflaeche mitrissen. Den Geschwindigkeitszuwachs kann ich bestaetigen.

Alex

----------

## naggeldak

hoi, bei mir klappt's leider trotzdem nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/moduls.d/nvidia
> 
> alias char-major-195 nvidia

 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/modules.d/aliases
> 
> [...]
> 
> alias cipher-16         rijndael
> ...

 

in der /etc/X11/XF86Config habe ich schon einiges ausprobiert. wenn ich "nvidia" lade, meckert er rum weil die version wohl keine versionsnummer zurückliefert, bei nvidia.o klappts auch nicht.

benutze jetzt den standart nv-treiber ohne glx, aber das ist lahm und auf dauer ja auch keine lösung  :Sad: 

----------

## Ezechiel

also bei mir funzt der Treiber auch.

Dank dem Tip mit dem rename des modules hat alles von Anfang an gefunzt.

Performance steigerung konnte ich im Spiel Unreal Tournament keine feststellen.

Ich denke aber, dass die Treiber bei mir stabil laufen. Sollte sich das ändern werd ich wieder mal hier posten.

----------

## Larde

 *Quote:*   

> wenn ich "nvidia" lade, meckert er rum weil die version wohl keine versionsnummer zurückliefert

 

War vielleicht noch der NVdriver geladen? Auf dem ersten Rechner, auf dem ich den neueren Treiber installiert hatte, hatte ich X runtergefahren und wollte das neue Modul installieren. Ging nicht, mit einer ähnlichen Fehlermeldung wie Du sie beschreibst. Ich mußte nur mit "rmmod NVdriver" den noch geladenen alten Treiber aus dem Speicher werfen, dann ging's.

Larde.

----------

## naggeldak

danke larde, das war's  :Smile: 

in der /etc/modules.autoload war NVdriver eingetragen, dass ich da nicht selbst draufgekommen bin? naja danke, jetzt läufts  :Smile: 

----------

